# Holiday Traditions with your Rats!



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

This year is going to be my fist thanksgiving/ Christmas with rats! For Halloween, I broke a square off of one of my Hershey bars, cut it into 3 peices, and gave each peice to a rat. For thanksgiving im gonna bring the boys cage to the livening room, and let them "watch" the Macy's thanksgiving day parade with us, and of course include them in on the meal, I'm hoping to sting up some popcorn and edible ornaments in the boys cage for Christmas but those are all the ideas I have. Does anybody out there celebrate the holidays with their ratties? What do you do to celebrate? 
I'm hoping to get some ideas from you guys as well as maybe use this thread to inspire some of you to celebrate the holidays with your fuzzy friends! I hope to hear from all of you guys soon! 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE FUZZLETS AND ME!


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Holidays to you too Fluffy!
I don't have rats just yet, though I'm sure I'll definitely get some traditions going when I do. I'd actually love to let the ratties have a nibble on the pumpkin insides, rather than just throwing it away like we usually do, they'd be so spoilt!
Aww it's so cute you do that with your ratties! I bet they're treated like royalty ;D I just feel so cuddly inside when I hear these kinds of stories


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's adorable ^_^

Well, for Halloween my ratties got their cage decorated with plastic pumpkins and spooky ghost level covers. We don't celebrate Thanksgiving here but skipping straight on to Christmas, last year I just decorated the wall behind their cage with fairy lights and strings of mini Santa hats. I'm thinking this year we'll probably give them festive level covers as well, and maybe some larger Santa hats to hang up and sleep inside :3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have any traditions 

The only "Tradition" which has actually just been a coincidence till I mentioned it a few months ago is that every time we get new rats we eat KFC that night. 

Though since it's the holiday season I'm giving my boys pieces of pumpkin bread, and my dog. They both Love it. My mom wants to get Snowman fleece so I can dress them up as Snowmen, or at lease decorate their cage with snow men. My mom has a huge obsession with Snow men btw.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ha ha no way my mom is into snowmen too, sadly she has always refused to come out into the yard and build one  lol 
This may b my first holiday with the rats but its not my first holiday with my pets, every year I have gotten all of my pets christmas presents
If you think they they are spoiled for Christmas though just wait untill their gotcha day  (its like their birthday but since they are all three rescues (from an actual rat rescue not pet stores) and I don't know their real birthday, their gotcha day is the day that they officially became part of the family


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in the middle of making our rats holiday themed hammock sets.... For Halloween/Samhain, we had a nice meal and shared a bit with the ratties.

For Thanksgiving we are having family over and they LOVE the rats. So I'm sure they'll get extra cuddle time and treats. I think I will make them their favorite Cherio garlands too.

For Yule, they'll get little gifts (favorite treat, new hammock, new toy, something lol). And they'll get to join in the fun of opening gifts


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I plan on hiding something really really smelly in their present to entice them to try to open it them selves


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

